# blood parrot



## nothing else matter (Oct 2, 2007)

ok i know that these are hybrids but i love them. love their personnality. its funny seeing them trying to bite but cant because of the shape of their mouth. 
i have a pair (i think) of them and one has spawned twice. of course no fry in there, as i read they cant produce viable eggs. my question is how can i successfully have fries with my female parrot. some suggested that they should be paired with a sev or a rd/midas. 
anyone got info to share? tenx in advice


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

I don't think your gonna have much success here with info on how to hybridize your hybrids.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

MidNightCowBoy said:


> I don't think your gonna have much success here with info on how to hybridize your hybrids.


 :lol:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

just pair the female with a pure bred CA cichlid male, though i do not condone helping raise the population of something as mutated as Blood Parrots, as much as i love there personality and love Bp's themselves, i do not believe they should ever have been made, it is truly animal cruelty


----------



## nothing else matter (Oct 2, 2007)

as i've said i know they are hybrids. only a personal favorite that why im asking. im also just wondering if they cant have viable eggs how come they still thrive in the hobby.

thanks gage at least you gave your thought


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

btw, breeding a Blood Parrot with a midas gives you King Kong Parrots.


----------



## nothing else matter (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks again gage i didnt know that. its nice to hear from someone who is open minded enough to take time on hybrids :thumb:


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

I don't get it. You say you are against hybridizing and you think it is animal cruelty, but your still helping this guy out. :-?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

He never said he's against hybridizing at all. He's actually a huge flowerhorn nut


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

not anymore really SK, *** really gotten out of flowerhorns, as i dont really care for the hybridizing thing anymore, as *** been looking into how often flowerhorns and other hybrids get sick compared to other fish, its ridiculous, makes me think there is something internally wrong with these fish.



> I don't get it. You say you are against hybridizing and you think it is animal cruelty, but your still helping this guy out. :-?


i dont really understand you... i am educating him, not helping him, there is a difference, because i told him that BPxMidas = KKP does most certainly NOT mean i am encouraging/helping him to do it, i am simply giving him info about it. how is me telling him that = me helping him do it? im simply telling him what it would make if he were to do the cross.

the clarify, i was a huge hybrid fan, which is why i have a bit of info when regarding them, if you have questions lemme know


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

As Gage points out, information is simply information... all to often we let emotions get in the way of just plain facts when that doesn't help anyone. Resistance to offering info is not going to dissuade anyone...

Mr. nothing else matter... I've also heard that convicts have bred with parrotfish with success. There could be many reasons why bloodparrot x bloodparrot cannot produce fertile fry and I won't try and speculate... best just follow the current trends and cross with CA cichlids if you want to meddle in this bloodline.

HTH


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

> ... best just follow the current trends and cross with CA cichlids if you want to meddle in this bloodline.


Yup leave our nice SA cichlids alone. :thumb:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Number6 said:


> As Gage points out, information is simply information... all to often we let emotions get in the way of just plain facts when that doesn't help anyone. Resistance to offering info is not going to dissuade anyone...
> 
> Mr. nothing else matter... I've also heard that convicts have bred with parrotfish with success. There could be many reasons why bloodparrot x bloodparrot cannot produce fertile fry and I won't try and speculate... best just follow the current trends and cross with CA cichlids if you want to meddle in this bloodline.
> 
> HTH


convicts will breed with anything, including parrots, as parrots will try and breed with anything to. :lol:


----------



## nothing else matter (Oct 2, 2007)

dont worry DFF, i will leave your nice pure bred SA cichlids alone. :thumb:

thanks number6, im just curious about how this parrots thrive. i have learned a ton in this forum. as others say, you enjoy your pet even if its a hybrid but be responsible.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

exactly, even if it is a hybrid, treat it like any other fish, it still has a heart beat and knows if it is being mistreated or not taken care of, its still just a living creature.

dont get me wrong, i love flowerhorns still, but i will never contribute to breeding them now knowing what i know.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

I've got a female blood parrot (KK) and I adore her. Her mouth is quite normal though and she can draw blood!! 
I have read that breeding a blood parrot and texas will give you a red texas but I wonder how they do this as my female blood parrot is more than willing but my male texas is clueless. Makes me think that the professional breeders must stimulate the males with hormones or something because from observing my own fish, they aren't communicating correctly so they aren't getting the stimulus they need.

Gage, why do you say that about flowerhorns? Did your FH's get sick??


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

mine did, my first one got egg bound, my nice one was having trouble passing food for a while, even though the protein in my food is very low, one got hexamita, they just keep getting sick, and im not the only one experiencing this either, i looked into it a little, and a lot of people have troubles with flowerhorns constantly getting different illness' and so far i have come to the conclusion that with the hybridization, and inbreeding and such really does cause internal problems with the fish, it isnt proper, something internally is getting really messed up with these flowerhorns and i cant figure out what it is, i dont wanna cut one open.

BTW, my water is fine, my pure breds in the same tank are great, which is why i concluded that flowerhorns are just weak, i believe something internally in a lot of these fish is deformed, or mutated in some sort of way causing these problems.


----------

